# Should I apply to a apprenticeship



## Joyce 9595 (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm currently enrolled in a college that's approved by the state to offer a whole/full general electrician program, the only downside about the program is that they don't have any connections with local contractors so that you can gain field experience, in my state you need a minimum of 8,000 hours of wiring experience to take the exam to become a general electrician or 4,500 hours to become a resdential electrician that's paid otj experience. The counseling department at my college helped me edit my resume to make it more directed for the jobs I'm applying for, I applied for jobs on Indeed, LinkedIn, Craigslist, Monster & Ziprecruiter. I applied to over 50 jobs, I applied to trainee, helper & electrician assistant jobs that specifically stated in the job description that no experience is required, they're willing to train those that are willing to learn. I've been to over a dozen interviews, invited back for a few second interviews & have been hired by a few recruiting & staging agencies, but they're unreliable. I've been enrolled in the program for 6 months, I have 2 semesters left, I learned how to install luminaries, device boxes, 2 & 3 2 way & 3 switches, ground fault circuit interrupters, NM & MC cable & bend & cut conduit. One contractor I interviewed with said he would get back to me on his decision process of candidates he might hire or not, I interviewed with him 3 months, I sent him a thank you letter via email the next day after the interview, he responded back to me and said he would get back to me a month after the interview, I didn't hear anything from him 7 weeks after the interview, I sent him a follow up email about the final decision process, but 3 weeks have passed & I haven't heard a thing from him. I found out that 2 of my classmates, that started the program the same time as me & told me that they don't have any prior electrical or construction experience either. One of them got hired a month after I had my interview & the other guy just started working there a few weeks ago. I don't want to be "that person" that says they didn't hire me because of my gender, but it's starting to feel that way, I dress business causal, I don't wear blue jeans, I wear black jeans, dress blouse & cardigan, I make eye contact with the interviewer & don't slouch in my chair. I have been wiring as a Low Voltage Technician for a few months, but I don't bring it up unless the interviewer ask me about it because it's a entirely different field of work & the wiring I learned isn't relevant. I don't think my physical stature plays a big role, because I'm 6 feet tall, muscular & slim. There are 6 apprenticeships within 35 miles of my home, they accept applications every year, 1 apprenticeship accepts applications 4 times a year for inside commercial wireman & every month for residential wireman. I'm considering applying to some apprenticeships in January if I can't find work with a contractor by the end of this year, do you think I might have a better chance with a apprenticeship program?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

How much can you bench press? Just kidding. Have you considered the IBEW? Seems like we've got more female apprentices/JW's than non-union shops. It isn't easy getting accepted, but worth the time. Look up your local union hall and ask them when the open house is. Most hall's have a few a year. Or, you can talk to the organizer, and that may be a more direct pathway.
But, yeah, go for what you know, if you know you want to be an electrician, don't let anything stand in your way.
Good luck.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Joyce 9595!

What state are you located in? Are you in an urban or suburban area?

I'd say try go for an IBEW apprenticeship!

Enjoy your ride here.


----------



## Joyce 9595 (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks @joebanana I have considered trying the IBEW, I don't know when they're having a open house yet, but there are 2 nearby where I live that are accepting applications in January.


----------



## Joyce 9595 (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks @MechanicalDVR, I live in the San Francisco Bay Area, CA, I'll try a few IBEW apprenticeships next year.


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

Joyce 9595 said:


> Thanks @MechanicalDVR, I live in the San Francisco Bay Area, CA, I'll try a few IBEW apprenticeships next year.


I was wondering how you didn’t walk right in and get a job... but then you said that.... god speed, maybe consider moving. I lived in Antioch for most of my kid/teenage years, went back after the army.... needless to say, I got while the gettin was good.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Try, try and try some more. Don't give up, the trade needs good people male or female. As I said before put on work boots and jeans, grab your tool bag and go door to door asking EC if they need ANY help no matter what.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Joyce 9595 said:


> Thanks @MechanicalDVR, I live in the San Francisco Bay Area, CA, I'll try a few IBEW apprenticeships next year.


You're welcome!

Good job!

You will never even be remotely sorry for going union out there.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

show up to jobsites. get hired as a helper. work your way up.


----------

